# one of my main hobbies is ...



## rydell

大家好，

我怎么翻译 "one of my main hobbies is cinema"?

谢谢。


----------



## icefire112233

我其中一个爱好是看电影。
我=I
其中一个=one of the
爱好=hobby 
看电影=watch movie

However, in real life, people will just say
我喜欢看电影。
I like to watch movie.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

我有许多爱好，看电影算一个。


----------



## Skatinginbc

看電影(or 電影賞析 or 電影拍製)是我主要的業餘嗜好(or 休閒活動)之一.


----------



## icefire112233

Skatinginbc said:


> 看電影(or 電影賞析 or 電影拍製)是我主要的業餘嗜好(or 休閒活動)之一.


It is kinda formal.


----------



## Skatinginbc

icefire112233 said:


> It is kinda formal.


 And so is OP's sentence: "one of my main hobbies is cinema", which I expect to see in someone's resume.


----------



## icefire112233

Skatinginbc said:


> And so is OP's sentence: "one of my main hobbies is cinema", which I expect to see in someone's resume.


If it is used in the resume, then it would be okay. You need to be formal when writing your resume/cv.


----------



## BODYholic

rydell said:


> 我怎么翻译 "one of my main hobbies is cinema"?





icefire112233 said:


> 我其中一个爱好是看电影。
> 我=I
> 其中一个=one of the
> 爱好=hobby
> 看电影=watch movie
> 
> However, in real life, people will just say
> 我喜欢看电影。
> I like to watch movie.



+1 for icefire112233's translation. First, he/she provides a blow-by-blow translation for your English sentence, then he/she offers a more idiomatic and logical way to bring across the same sentence in Chinese.

Since you didn't offer any proper context, my take is that you want to learn to construct a Chinese sentence which emphasizes on "one of my main/key". i.e. You have several main hobbies (and a few less "main" hobbies), watching movies is one of the main ones.

"one of my main hobbies is cinema watching movies"
In Chinese, I would say, 看电影是我较喜爱的嗜好之一.  So you can substitute 看电影 with any other of your *main *hobbies.

For something more generic and colloquial - "one of my hobbies is watching movies". I'll go with icefire112233's 我喜欢看电影. Even if it is in English, the trend is to say "someone is in to something". Hardly anyone says hobby/嗜好 these days, not unless if you are writing a résumé or eulogy, of course.

Cheers.


----------



## SuperXW

icefire112233 said:


> 我其中一个爱好是看电影。
> 我=I
> 其中一个=one of the
> ...


I feel 其中一个爱好 is a structure people would criticize in Mainland China, but it's common in Hong Kong.
In Mainland China, 其中一个 should be attached to a specific group you have clearly mentioned before. It should not be used in a stand-alone sentence. E.g. 我有很多爱好，其中一个是看电影。
Therefore, in Mainland China, "one of..." is almost always translated as “...之一”.


----------



## fyl

SuperXW said:


> I feel 其中一个爱好 is a structure people would criticize in Mainland China,


I second this. 其中 sounds ungrammatical to me.

I would say 我的主要爱好之一是看电影 or 看电影是我一个主要的爱好.


----------



## icefire112233

fyl said:


> I would say 我的主要爱好之一是看电影 or 看电影是我一个主要的爱好.



I think it's weird to say 主要(main) even in English. If you say 主要, it implies there is a 次要(secondary,subordinate)爱好, which totally doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## Skatinginbc

icefire112233 said:


> If you say 主要, it implies there is a  次要(secondary,subordinate)爱好, which totally doesn't make sense at  all.


Why not?  "霧培只是我次要的業餘活動, 電影才是我的主要愛好" makes as much sense as "我主修中文輔修電腦".  


icefire112233 said:


> it's weird to say 主要(main) even in  English.


It is artificial or contrived in the sense that it  seems to be used deliberately to impress others with one's diverse  interests or versatility.  That applies to the pretentious word choice  "cinema" as well, attempting to make "watching movies" larger than  life.  That's why I said that sentence probably belongs to someone's resume.


SuperXW said:


> I feel 其中一个爱好 is a structure people would  criticize in Mainland China, but it's common in Hong Kong.


Sentences like 我其中一个爱好是看电影 and 他是我其中一個最要好的朋友  are ungrammatical in Taiwan Mandarin.  They sound "foreign", "broken",  or "pidgin-like" to me (Sorry for my frankness).  Does  Cantonese in Mainland China (not the Cantonese varieties spoken in  territories once or still under foreign rule) have structures like that?


----------



## icefire112233

Skatinginbc said:


> Why not?  "霧培只是我次要的業餘活動, 電影才是我的主要愛好"




This sentence makes much sense. However, if I were you, I wouldn't write 次要的业余活动，I would choose 次要的活动 or 业余活动.
What I think is 业余 itself means 次要, writing both together is just unnecessary and to me it's weird.





Skatinginbc said:


> Sentences like 我其中一个爱好是看电影 and 他是我其中一個最要好的朋友  are ungrammatical in Taiwan Mandarin.  They sound "foreign", "broken",  or "pidgin-like" to me (Sorry for my frankness).  Does  Cantonese in Mainland China (not the Cantonese varieties spoken in  territories once or still under foreign rule) have structures like that?




Here in Malaysia, where *spoken* Mandarin structure is strongly influenced by Cantonese, I didn't know that was wrong.I think I've written similar sentences in my essays, but my teacher didn't mark it wrong.(I don't remember if she did)

....之一 is not what I would normally use, personally I find it too formal.


----------



## Lucevan le stelle

Skatinginbc said:


> Sentences like 我其中一个爱好是看电影 and 他是我其中一個最要好的朋友  are ungrammatical in Taiwan Mandarin.  They sound "foreign", "broken",  or "pidgin-like" to me (Sorry for my frankness).  Does  Cantonese in Mainland China (not the Cantonese varieties spoken in  territories once or still under foreign rule) have structures like that?


Yeah, these sentences sound odd to me (a mainland Mandarin speaker) as well. We don't use 其中 without introducing the whole group first. For example, "我有很多爱好，其中一个是看电影" and "我有几个好朋友，他是其中一个" would be correct.


----------



## Ghabi

As *SuperXW* acutely observes, 其中一個 is a signature of Hong Kong Written Chinese. One can often tell a writer's HK origin by the usage of this particular structure. It's good to know that it's also used in Malaysia. So thank you *Icefire*.

The argument against its usage is that 其 is a pronoun, so it shouldn't be used without an antecedent which it refers back to.  

But then in English you can also say "*it*'s good to know that". What does "it" refer to? As the Duck in Wonderland wonders, "I know what 'it' means well enough, when I find a thing ... it's generally a frog or a worm.  The question is, what did the archbishop find?"


----------



## Skatinginbc

Ghabi said:


> a signature of Hong Kong Written Chinese.


Hong Kong written Chinese is "a  local variation of Standard Chinese and  has many special features in its  lexicon, syntax and discourse. These  features come from three  distinctive sources: English, Cantonese and  innovation."  (https://benjamins.com/#catalog/journals/japc.16.2.09shi/details).  What  is exactly the source where the syntax under discussion comes from?   English? or Cantonese (excluding Anglo-Cantonese that suffers from  linguistic interference)? 


Ghabi said:


> The argument against its usage is that 其 is a  pronoun, so it shouldn't be used without an antecedent which it refers  back to.   But then in English...


Well, Chinese is not English.  "Ф+ N" is the normal pattern for sentential  cataphora in Mandarin. 


Ghabi said:


> The question is, what did the archbishop find?


The  archbishop of Canterbury found it advisable to go with Edgar Atheling  to meet William and offer him the crown.  The archbishops of China and Taiwan found it  advisable not to use 其 cataphorically although the archbishops of Hong  Kong, Malaysia and, perhaps, Singapore (all being former colonies of the British  Empire) had no problem with it.


----------



## SuperXW

Ghabi said:


> But then in English you can also say "*it*'s good to know that". What does "it" refer to?


中學老師曾跟我們說it代表後面的to know that。It's good to know that = To know that is good.


----------



## Youngfun

So neither of y'all considers acceptable to use nouns as hobbies in Chinese?

电影是我的主要爱好之一 doesn't sound good?

After all, the OP says "cinema" which (from the point of view of a Romance language speaker) could mean "to watch films, to make them, to be a movie critic", etc.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Youngfun said:


> So neither of y'all considers acceptable to use nouns as hobbies in Chinese? 电影是我的主要爱好之一 doesn't sound good?


电影是我的主要爱好之一 sounds great, but a hobby (業餘活動/休閒活動) generally refers to a regular _activity_ (活動) done for enjoyment during one's leisure time.  電影 (a common noun) is not an activity; noun phrases involving a gerund (e.g., watching movies 看電影, making films 電影拍製, analyzing movies 電影賞析) can refer to an activity. 


Youngfun said:


> After all, the OP says "cinema" which (from the point of view of a Romance language speaker) could mean "to watch films, to make them, to be a movie critic", etc.


True, and so I recognized the ambiguity and indicated such in my translation (#4).  Because making films or being a movie critic is more likely done as a job than as a hobby, "cinema" in this context probably (though not definitely) refers to "watching movies".  "Cinema", which may include activities that involve professional skills, sounds grander than simply "watching movies".  It befits a résumé  meant to impress others.


----------



## icefire112233

Skatinginbc said:


> Because making films or being a movie critic is more likely done as a job than as a hobby.




I think 电影鉴赏 can be accepted as the equivalent of 看电影. It's just a funny or a posh way to say that.


----------

